# training help? direction?



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello, my puppy Ryder just finished his puppy class and has about a month until he starts his next class, family dog. Im not working right now (hopefully not for long :crossfing ) so I have the time to really focus on training, but Im not sure what to work on now. Id like to possibly get into obedience or agility or something eventually. Im just not sure what direction we are going to go yet. Im not experienced in dog training so Id like some direction on what we should do now. 

Ill let you know what we've already learned: Sit, down, stay, come, walks nice on a leash, spin, give paw, touch, roll over, around (walks in a circle around me), back up, crate, drop it, leave it and off. 

I started working on hold it with him tonight. We used a tennis ball and he gets that I want him to take the ball out of my hand but where we are stuck is that he takes it and drops it immediately. How do I get him to hold it in his mouth until I want him to drop it? I tried this with a less familiar object too and he does the same.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Wafer1141 said:


> Hello, my puppy Ryder just finished his puppy class and has about a month until he starts his next class, family dog. Im not working right now (hopefully not for long :crossfing ) so I have the time to really focus on training, but Im not sure what to work on now. *Id like to possibly get into obedience or agility or something eventually.* Im just not sure what direction we are going to go yet. Im not experienced in dog training so Id like some direction on what we should do now.
> 
> Ill let you know what we've already learned: Sit, down, stay, come, walks nice on a leash, spin, give paw, touch, roll over, around (walks in a circle around me), back up, crate, drop it, leave it and off.
> 
> I started working on hold it with him tonight. We used a tennis ball and he gets that I want him to take the ball out of my hand but where we are stuck is that he takes it and drops it immediately. How do I get him to hold it in his mouth until I want him to drop it? I tried this with a less familiar object too and he does the same.


If you're thinking of competing in obedience or agility, I would make sure you're receiving instruction from trainers who have success in those venues. Perhaps yours does, but a class called "family dog" doesn't sound like one geared toward future competition, but without knowing more, I could be completely off base.

That said, it sounds like you're making good progress!


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nairb said:


> If you're thinking of competing in obedience or agility, I would make sure you're receiving instruction from trainers who have success in those venues. Perhaps yours does, but a class called "family dog" doesn't sound like one geared toward future competition, but without knowing more, I could be completely off base.
> 
> That said, it sounds like you're making good progress!


Well I just figured its the next step towards those canine sports. The class doesnt focus on preparing for competion, but I didnt really think a puppy would go straight into a rally or agility course. Weve only been to class six times (a six week course one day a week) so I just thought familiarizing him with the class environment would come first. I am completely new to the world of dog training so do people who intend on competing go straight into a class like that? Im in need of direction here!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Wafer1141 said:


> Well I just figured its the next step towards those canine sports. The class doesnt focus on preparing for competion, but I didnt really think a puppy would go straight into a rally or agility course. Weve only been to class six times (a six week course one day a week) so I just thought familiarizing him with the class environment would come first. I am completely new to the world of dog training so do people who intend on competing go straight into a class like that? Im in need of direction here!


I don't know what most do, but we went from puppy class (which doesn't sound much different than the one you attended) to beginner obedience. In that class, we focused on heeling, fronts, stays, recalls, stands. The basics. But they were taught from a competition point of view, by an instructor with a competition background. Maybe your instructor has that background as well. I don't know. I was only making a suggestion based on the limited information you provided. From my understanding, not all obedience classes are taught with future competition in mind.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I should also add that many people showed up to that beginner class with a dog that didn't even know how to sit! Some were as old as 10 months old. It wasn't assumed that all of them would compete, but it was taught from that perspective. Bella was 5 months old when we started that class. Ryder will be fine no matter what class you go to.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I started my puppy Lucy in field training at 14 weeks. You are at an excellent point to start in that venue. Look to your local GR club for field training. They can get you started. Obedience is the key to field work. If you enjoy being outside having fu with your dog, field work is a nice way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I recommend the book Building Blocks For Performance by Bobbie Anderson. It doesn't teach you specific training skills, instead it teaches you how to get a young dog confident and eager for a future of training.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I'm thinking I'll probably switch classes to a beginner obedience. In the meantime, what should I work on? And can any one help me with the problem I'm having with hold it?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Take all the skills he has practiced and knows in the kitchen and start taking them on the road....Can he do them all in the park?..at the pet store?...on the front porch?...With other dogs playing nearby? Near a playground?

Can he do them with you sitting on the floor" If you are laying on the floor? Standing on a chair? Will he do them if you are around a corner? (use a mirror to watch)...

Will he sit for 30 seconds, 60 seconds 2 minutes
Will he down for the same?

Will he down with a ball rolling by? With children running past? With cookies on the floor just out of reach?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Take all the skills he has practiced and knows in the kitchen and start taking them on the road....Can he do them all in the park?..at the pet store?...on the front porch?...With other dogs playing nearby? Near a playground?
> 
> Can he do them with you sitting on the floor" If you are laying on the floor? Standing on a chair? Will he do them if you are around a corner? (use a mirror to watch)...
> 
> ...


Excellent advice!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Please remember that your puppy is going to be loosing his puppy teeth soon (if not started already) and his adult teeth are erupting. Some puppies breeze right through teething...for others it is a painful time. Use some caution when teaching a hold during this stage...keep items soft...repetitions few...be aware of swollen painful gums...let the dog 'let go' of what is in his mouth versus 'taking' things from him(and accidentally tugging on tender teeth).

Rumor lost her last molar at 10 months (which is quite late)...and it took a another week or two for the adult molar to fully erupt...she had ZERO hold for quite a while...her mouth was very painful. Could I have forced her - sure ... However, for me, it was worth being patient and just letting her grow up a bit longer.


----------

